# Turn off/down traction control on non-P3D?



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

I have a LR RWD Model 3 that I'd like to eventually track. If if did, I'd get better brake pads along with MPP's big brake kit. I can't remember whether it was Unplugged Performance or Mountain Pass Performance that somehow disabled the Model 3's over aggressive traction control. Does anyone know how to replicate that?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

No details were available at the time of this article.


----------



## TheMagician (Oct 15, 2018)

MPP has a plug and play VSC defeat device under development. Prototype units have already been sent to beta testers it sounds like. Just keep a eye on their posts.


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

TheMagician said:


> MPP has a plug and play VSC defeat device under development. Prototype units have already been sent to beta testers it sounds like. Just keep a eye on their posts.


Are there any sources for this information? Would love to get more info.


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

You talking about this? Wonder when it's going to be widely available.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

theloneranger08 said:


> I have a LR RWD Model 3 that I'd like to eventually track. If if did, I'd get better brake pads along with MPP's big brake kit. I can't remember whether it was Unplugged Performance or Mountain Pass Performance that somehow disabled the Model 3's over aggressive traction control. Does anyone know how to replicate that?


MPP is developing a system. Here's their thread:

MPP VSC KILLER - TCS/VSC Defeat


----------

